

Ask HN: anyone playing with the Yahoo Fantasy Sports API? - twelvedigits

Yahoo! recently launched an API for their fantasy sports games.<p>http://developer.yahoo.com/fantasysports/<p>Has anyone played around with it?  It currently restricts development for non-commercial use, but I think there are numerous opportunities to create products that leverage this software for the fantasy community.<p>The fantasy sports community might be one of the least tapped on the internet, because up until now all software was developed by the giants - ESPN, Yahoo, CBS, NFL.  And for the most part, they've taken their users for granted.  The interfaces are simple but lack innovation.  Yahoo's API really opens doors for a lot of opportunities.<p>A few numbers:<p>- there are 30 million fantasy players in the US and Canada
- the average household income of a fantasy player is $92,750
- estimated as a $3 to $4 billion industry<p>(http://www.businessweek.com/print/magazine/content/10_38/b4195081511463.htm)<p>So - is anyone playing with the Yahoo API?
======
twelvedigits
Accidentally omitted a link that I wanted to share. Here's the best example so
far of the API in action: Pickemfirst scans what you're reading on your
browser and calls back to your league to indicate whether the player you're
reading about is available for pickup.

<http://app.pickemfirst.com/>

